# bald spot on bum



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i noticed Diesel had a bald spot just below his butt.. there is a bump there and it looks kinda dry.. hard to see in the pics.. he nibbles at it like it itches


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i think its been there a while.. i remember seeing something one time in the yard but didnt think anything of it


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

up top... wanna get this taken care of ..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe a hot spot? Bag balm fixes everything. No ok it doesn't but anytime I have had chew issues I throw some bag balm on it and they stop. Fleas can be a issue, but I wouldn't think your dogs have fleas enough to chew so I doubt it.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

They had fleas until I Frontline'd them


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Stress? Allergies? Has anything changed as of the development of this bald spot? Diet, your daily routine, etc etc. It's probably a hot spot, and I'd get some bag balm like AP said. But it could also be due to other things. You can always dose with benadryl to keep him from itching it, but benadryl isn't a fix, it just masks things until you figure out what it actually is. 

Try giving the dog a bath with some mild soap, rinsing and drying very well. That way you know it's not something on the fur. Good luck!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nustock will fix it up who knows what caused it but if it is just in one spot treat it with nustock. jmo


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks Lisa.. was waiting for you to chime in


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

alright.. so i was out in the yard w/ the dogs and i noticed more hair missing in that spot.. i went in for closer look and its looks like little puss pockets under the skin, its really dry.. i gave it a slight squeeze and puss came out in several spots


----------

